# Char Broil offset electric conversion



## ryanhoelzer (Apr 10, 2010)

I played with using an electric element in the Char Broil last weekend but it didn't get very hot.  I decided to make a plate to mount it to that would close up the ash hole (pun intended) and see if it got any hotter.  I'm going to make jerky in it tomorrow because it gets plenty hot for that so I wanted a more stable way to mount the electric element anyway.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 11, 2010)

Ryan

How'd the conversion work out?

Did it get hot enough?



Todd


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Apr 11, 2010)

The hottest it would get is about 150.  The element is 1600 watts and it was on all the time but the cooking chamber just never got any hotter.  I might try some lava rock and see how much more I can get from it.  

I did make jerky in it today and it worked great for that.  The element runs hot enough to produce smoke without the chamber getting too hot.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 20, 2010)

Yo Ryan,

Did you mount the element in the firebox of a SFB model?
Or is the element in the main cooking chamber?

If in firebox, try putting in main chamber.  Then a water pan over the element to stabilize temp. 

Also play with throwing a old blanket over your smoker and see if temp builds up.  Heat loss may be the big issue, depending on the size of your smoker, that size element should be big enough to heat a UDS size smoke chamber to 250+ easily.


----------

